# THIS is Sheffield! April-June 2018



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2018)

*Introduction*
Not really a report on an individual place as such. More a report on the state of things in Sheffield right now. Sheffield used to be a bit of a tourist destination for urbexers. However this has changed in recent years and months. Some sites have been knocked down, others redeveloped and some sealed tight. Hence the purpose of this report is just to bring people up-to-date on the Steel City.

1. The Farfield Inn
Many pubs have come and gone. This place has always been empty and sealed tight and this is still very much the case.


Sheffield Walkabout 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

2. The Cannon Brewery
This place was a staple for urbexers coming to Sheffield for some time. Big, trashed but with easy access, report-after-report appeared on this place. A year or so ago this changed and with talk of demolition, the Heras fences were replaced with razor-wire and previous entry-points boarded up. Access, of course, changes and recently circumstances have altered to make this place doable again, albeit on a temporary basis.


img7852 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

3. Sheffield Ski Village
Nearby is Sheffield’s former artificial ski slope. After a series of fires the place closed its doors. I looked round here back in March 2013 and there was still plenty to see. I very recently revisited only to find few clues about this place’s former use:


img7854 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7856 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7858 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7861 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7862 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7864 by HughieDW, on Flickr

4. Park Hill Flats
Another place that used to be pretty much a walk-in. Although some of the flats have been refurbished by Urban Splash, the redevelopment of the rest of the complex now looks like a distant promise. Up have gone the palisade fences topped off with anti-climb paint.


Sheffield Walkabout 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 26 by HughieDW, on Flickr

5. George Barnsleys/Wharncliffe Works
Once the biggest draw card in Sheffield, these former tool-makers premises are now pretty much off the menu. The site has been cleared and previous entrance point made inaccessible. Its next door neighbour, Wharncliffe works, is currently beening cleared and is now scaffold-ed as renovation work commences.


Sheffield Walkabout 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

6. Williams Fasteners
In the Kelham island area, development has gone on at a pace. Globe Works survived. Sadly this place was a casualty. This is all I could spy that is left:


Sheffield Walkabout 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

7. Woollen Signs
Still standing but sealed tight as a gnat’s chuff, this will explain why you have seen no recent reports from here:


Sheffield Walkabout 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr

8. The Former town Hall/ Law Courts
Still awaiting sale to a serious developer who will take this Grade II listed building on. The famous up-and-over entry got sealed a while back. Now the place is off the circuit for the time being and for externals only.


Sheffield Walkabout 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

9. Former Sunwin House
The occasional report came up for this place. Fewer in recent years as security tightened up. Now it is almost no more, reduced to rubble by the new plans to develop the city centre:


Sheffield Walkabout 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr

10. Ridgway Tools
The good news is that this place is still doable. The bad news is that won’t be for much longer as there are plans to demolish it.


Sheffield Walkabout 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Sheffield Walkabout 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Other sites:
EON House, City Centre (dem’o’d), Hallam Tower hotel (demo’ed), Loxley Chapel (burnt down), Dyson Refractories (demo’ed), Firth Brown Underground Medical Centre (unsure on status), The Tramshed (still accessible), Megatron (still accessible).


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

Well I liked it, such difference and variance among most of the places shown, but certainly shows how things are changing 
ps you missed the underground hospital


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2018)

mockingbird said:


> Well I liked it, such difference and variance among most of the places shown, but certainly shows how things are changing
> ps you missed the underground hospital



Cheers MB. Doesn't it just?
Mentioned the Underground Medical Centre briefly. Not sure what the crack is here. Not seen a report for a while and something has gone on there. Entry was always a challenge and think it may have got even more difficult.


----------



## mookster (Jun 12, 2018)

Firth Brown is still there, it was done fairly recently.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 12, 2018)

Interesting report that mate. Glad I got to see some of these when there where still doable. Like MB said, it goes to show how things change.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice little mixture there HughieD  I really like the peely paint in picture 25 - great shot!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Interesting report that mate. Glad I got to see some of these when there where still doable. Like MB said, it goes to show how things change.



Cheers mate. So true that.



Rubex said:


> Nice little mixture there HughieD  I really like the peely paint in picture 25 - great shot!



Cheers Rubex. Sadly an outside-looking-in picture. Still yet to see this place.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks, a really useful thread and like you say it underlines how things change over the years. Like others I've explored a few of the sites listed, tried a few more without success, and seen things change each time I've been in Sheff. I wonder which city will become the next hotspot …


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jun 13, 2018)

i believe the court house is open again, good report man


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 14, 2018)

Lovely stuff mate.been a lot of them.sheffield is changing so much


----------



## davros (Jun 14, 2018)

love those images - lots of memories from my younger days at college in the 90s 

quite some change going on down there now - should visit again soon before _everything_ gets demo'd!

thanks


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jun 14, 2018)

Managed to get inside the Courthouse 2 weeks ago however I wasn't inside for long after having a little walk inside and hearing a shout and being threatened with the police


----------



## MD (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice write up and pictures 
Sheff is one of my fave cities not just for the derp


----------



## smiler (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the tour, I enjoyed it,


----------



## degenerate (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice update Hughie, you're right about Woollen, failed here earlier this year.


----------



## littleboyexplore (Jul 9, 2018)

I miss the good old days of Sheffield... remember starting out here & visiting all the sites mentioned... proper urbexing, poignant buildings, graffed up with some beauties... last time we visited we had a look at Stanley tools (sadly no entry)... it’s good to see some regeneration going on but as you pointed out it’s took some great explores with it... Cheers HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2018)

littleboyexplore said:


> I miss the good old days of Sheffield... remember starting out here & visiting all the sites mentioned... proper urbexing, poignant buildings, graffed up with some beauties... last time we visited we had a look at Stanley tools (sadly no entry)... it’s good to see some regeneration going on but as you pointed out it’s took some great explores with it... Cheers HughieD



Cheers LBE. Shame Stanley Tools is a no go as I've never seen it.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

"Progress" isn't always a good thing but your updates are, thanks HD


----------



## HughieD (Jul 19, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> "Progress" isn't always a good thing but your updates are, thanks HD



Cheers PV! One of those has become doable again...


----------

